# steps in painting bumper



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

i would like to paint the bumper silverish grey colour. what are the steps involved?

I guess I have to scrap off the old paint. after removing the bumper. the next part i have no clue

what kind of paint should I buy. Can I buy the can paint commonly available at discountauto . how do I get the shine/finish of the bumper. 

thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Usually there are three layers. Primer, pigment, and clear. How many coats of each is up to you.

Seth


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Do not scrap off the old paint. All you need to do is sand down the paint, untill you have a nice smooth surface. Make sure you sand every part, dont miss any spots. Missed spots will cause the paint to bubble, chip, flake.

Once you have it sanded. You can use discount paint, But you get what you pay for. Depending on what color you are painting the bumper. If you only want to paint it black. Then thats ok with a lil cheaper paint. 

Spray light even coats. Dont just glob the paint on the bumper. Keep doing the light coats untill the bumper is a uniform color(no missing blotches, uneven spray.)

Then Clear coat it. You want to buy a high grade of clear coat. Not sure of where in your neck of the woods that you could fine a good spray clear. Try sherwin williams. Hopefully you have one near you. I cant remeber the name exactlly, but just tell the customer No-service guy what you are going to use it for and he should be able to point you in the right direction.

Also i cannot STRESS this enough. Make sure your entire car in covered. Over spray is a some bitch. It will take you 10 times the amount of time for you to remove the overspray, than it will you taking preventative measures.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Speaking of overspray,
Since you are painting the bumper. Just take it off the car altogether. Then just tape down some newspaper unless you want to redecorate the sidewalk.

Seth


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

If you have pits in your bumper, can you use BONDO to fill in the holes, or do you have to use another form of compound?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea Bondo is what i would recomend. But before you go slaping on the bondo, try sanding them out. If you can't sand them out then use the bondo.


----------

